# MMHII - Best cigar you smoked



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

With so many awesome cigars going around, I am curious to know the best cigar you smoked during the herf. 

For me, it is a tough choice so I'll have to pick two. The first was a Habanos 1994 from the commemorative humidor. It had so many unique flavors - leather, cedar and a touch of spice. The burn and draw were perfect. This is one of my all-time favorite cigars, bar none!

The second was a Cohiba 30th Anniversary Dalia (from the jar). What an outstanding cigar! Definitely some Cohiba flavors, but so much more! I'm not sure how exactly to describe the flavors but to say that they were structured, layered, and perfectly balanced. I am confident that this cigar would age for decades and only continue to improve. Bruce mentioned that he thinks that this is the best Cohiba. In retrospect, I may have to agree!


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

Someone gifted me a Gonzalez lancero sized cigar. I had not tried one or heard of these before.

This had to be my favorite smoke of the herf, it was sooo good, that I accidentally smoked the tiny little band and more than nubbed it down.

I know someone has pictures of me doing the deed on that smoke!


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Are these the pictures in question Than?

http://imageshack.us


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

sweeet!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

On Friday it was a Dunhill Varadero gifted to me by Bruce...just an awesome cigar, more powerful than the Cabinetta and other Dunhills I have tried.

On Saturday, had to be the Davidoff Margaux that we passed with two other Davis. The cigar was just "on", a perfect vanilla bean creaminess, and when we tried it in combo with a '90 ERdM Demi-Tasse, the flavors were just off the hook.

That being said, I smoked a LOT of great cigars this weekend, and have many fine Gorillas to thank for their generousity....Thank you!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> On Friday it was a Dunhill Varadero gifted to me by Bruce...just an awesome cigar, more powerful than the Cabinetta and other Dunhills I have tried.
> 
> On Saturday, had to be the Davidoff Margaux that we passed with two other Davis. The cigar was just "on", a perfect vanilla bean creaminess, and when we tried it in combo with a '90 ERdM Demi-Tasse, the flavors were just off the hook.
> 
> That being said, I smoked a LOT of great cigars this weekend, and have many fine Gorillas to thank for their generousity....Thank you!


:tpd: same 2 cigars..but also had a Dunhill Mojito that Michael gifted me that wasnt too shabby:tu


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Freakin' Vintage Cigar Snobs...pssshhh...


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

I don't count anything that you guys were passing around (just about everything was amazing). I enjoyed the hell out of one of Catfish's Anejos. :dr


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Sean9689 said:


> Freakin' Vintage Cigar Snobs...pssshhh...


Funny, I was thinking the same thing while looking at your sigtag picture!


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

chibnkr said:


> Funny, I was thinking the same thing while looking at your sigtag picture!


They're all fake. I only smoke Casa Fuentes. :ss


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

The Davidoff Chateau Latour I smoked courtesy of Michael was phenomenal--great Davidoff flavor and more complexity than many other Davidoffs I've tried. 

Also, the 1996 Solomon Especialidad and the 1995 Patagas Factory custom roll Mike put in the puff puff pass were extremely memorable (as was trying to pry the Solomon out of Gerry's hands).


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Sean9689 said:


> They're all fake. I only smoke Casa Fuentes. :ss


Sean likes Casa Fuentes.

Note to self: "Go to NC MAW thread and wish for Casa Fuentes....eleventy billion of them!!"

MWA HA HA H HA!!! :ss


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey Sean. This weekend, I finally smoked that Partagas Salomone you gave me a over a year ago. it was fantastic...thanks again..


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

tchariya said:


> Someone gifted me a Gonzalez lancero sized cigar. I had not tried one or heard of these before.


I geve you that is was a 2003 Rafael Gonzalez Panatella Extra



icehog3 said:


> On Saturday, had to be the Davidoff Margaux that we passed with two other Davis. The cigar was just "on", a perfect vanilla bean creaminess, and when we tried it in combo with a '90 ERdM Demi-Tasse, the flavors were just off the hook.


that was definately mine too davi 5000, Margaux, and #1 FUKK!


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> Hey Sean. This weekend, I finally smoked that Partagas Salomone you gave me a over a year ago. it was fantastic...thanks again..


Ah, glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Partagas 150 Robusto hands down - thanks again Mike!


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> On Saturday, had to be the Davidoff Margaux that we passed with two other Davis. The cigar was just "on", a perfect vanilla bean creaminess, and when we tried it in combo with a '90 ERdM Demi-Tasse, the flavors were just off the hook.


:tpd: Those cigars we were passing around Saturday night were unreal! Thanks again you guys for your generosity. The 1990 Demi Tasse was probably the only cigar I had that could think about hanging with the others! I'm glad it made for a memorable combination.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Probably a Davidoff Margaux ...

But the 88 Boli RC was quite good as well....

VR Farmie was Freaking unreal.....


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Didn't sit on the puff puff pass (not sure why, but next time), so given that it would be BWDave's 70's Partagas 898 NV. 

Honorable mention is Jeremy's 04 PSD4, that one was definitely on. Now I see what people talk about when these smokes are on.


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

Tristan said:


> :tpd: Those cigars we were passing around Saturday night were unreal! Thanks again you guys for your generosity. The 1990 Demi Tasse was probably the only cigar I had that could think about hanging with the others! I'm glad it made for a memorable combination.


That thing was sick! (In the good way!)

The '88 Boli was mighty fine as well.

Now I have to decide how to keep from firing up one of my new (to me, that is) 898s.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

mitro said:


> That thing was sick! (In the good way!)
> 
> The '88 Boli was mighty fine as well.
> 
> Now I have to decide how to keep from firing up one of my new (to me, that is) 898s.


Why would you not fire it up Mike? Smoke that sucker!! :ss


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

mitro said:


> That thing was sick! (In the good way!)
> 
> The '88 Boli was mighty fine as well.
> 
> Now I have to decide how to keep from firing up one of my new (to me, that is) 898s.


You got some nice azz cigars Mike :dr


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Why would you not fire it up Mike? Smoke that sucker!! :ss


I just have much better stuff to burn thru before I get to anything that old. :ss

I don't think my taste buds will recover for a few more days anyway. 

Glad you like my azz, Dave. :r


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

mitro said:


> I just have much better stuff to burn thru before I get to anything that old. :ss
> 
> I don't think my taste buds will recover for a few more days anyway.
> 
> Glad you like my azz, Dave. :r


Um hmm


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

Gerry handed me a cigar and said, "I don't know what it is. Smoke it." We did and figured out that it was a 2001 du Prince. BWDave gave me several puffs off a custom roll that was, well, awesome.


----------



## field (May 28, 2007)

The Dakotan said:


> Gerry handed me a cigar and said, "I don't know what it is. Smoke it." We did and figured out that it was a 2001 du Prince. BWDave gave me several puffs off a custom roll that was, well, awesome.


While I had nothing to do with identifying it, I did help with it's demise. It was fantastic! So many great smokes, hard to pick just one.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

JPH:
Glad that '88 BRC was on......I tried one when I first got them and they were still a bit musty. Seems the previous owner had a little storage problem
I found them still musty, but with great potential once they "aired out and opened up" a bit.


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Why'd this have to be so soon after the Shack? Too many big herfs too close to each other. I'll have to try hard to make it there next year:tu


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Bruce said:


> JPH:
> Glad that '88 BRC was on......I tried one when I first got them and they were still a bit musty. Seems the previous owner had a little storage problem
> I found them still musty, but with great potential once they "aired out and opened up" a bit.


I have some '70s and '80s Bolivar Inmensas and PCs that are the same way. They are still a bit musty even after six months in the humidor. However, the musty flavor itself dissipates after a half inch or so of smoking.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> Why'd this have to be so soon after the Shack? Too many big herfs too close to each other. I'll have to try hard to make it there next year:tu


Unfortunately Illinois goes non-smoking Jan 1. I don't think we will find a big enough venue in Chicago for another one of these unless we do Arlington Park Racetrack, which has an exemption. Fortunately, Carlos is picking up the ball for us on the east coast of Florida for MMHIII in February.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Unfortunately Illinois goes non-smoking Jan 1. I don't think we will find a big enough venue in Chicago for another one of these unless we do *Arlington Park Racetrack*, which has an exemption. Fortunately, Carlos is picking up the ball for us on the east coast of Florida for MMHIII in February.


hmmm..


> Silk's Lounge
> Sit back and relax in this upscale lounge, serving specialty drinks and hand-carved sandwiches offered by our friendly staff. Enjoy a hand rolled cigar with your favorite cocktail. Located on level two, on the west side of the facility.


http://www.arlingtonpark.com/visit_the_track/plan_your_visit/on_track_dining.html


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Arlington Park Racetrack





mmblz said:


> Silk's Lounge
> Sit back and relax in this upscale lounge, serving specialty drinks and hand-carved sandwiches offered by our friendly staff. Enjoy a hand rolled cigar with your favorite cocktail. Located on level two, on the west side of the facility.


Maybe there will be another Chicago MMH next summer after all?


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Maybe there will be another Chicago MMH next summer after all?


heh...very nice!


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

The best cigar I smoked was without a doubt the Farmie, that thing was just awesome Thank you! 

A close second, Trishield handing me this crazy looking little box pressed perfecto... Also an excellent smoke, very different :ss


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Sancho said:


> The best cigar I smoked was without a doubt the Farmie, that thing was just awesome Thank you!
> 
> A close second, Trishield handing me this crazy looking little box pressed perfecto... Also an excellent smoke, very different :ss


The 1935 Pre-embargo


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> The 1935 Pre-embargo


Ooooo...forgot about that little beauty! What a treat! It tasted as if it could have been rolled 7 years ago rather than seven decades ago. Thanks again, Dave!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

chibnkr said:


> Ooooo...forgot about that little beauty! What a treat! It tasted as if it could have been rolled 7 years ago rather than seven decades ago. Thanks again, Dave!


My extreme pleasure Mike!


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

The pre-embargo was certainly something, when I asked what decade it was from and Dave held up three fingers my jaw probably dropped. Thanks for the oppurtunity Dave


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Festival 2000 Mareva. :dr :dr (thanks Mike)


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

The Professor said:


> Festival 2000 Mareva. :dr :dr (thanks Mike)


Honestly, that was the best example of that particular cigar I can remember smoking! I can't wait to see how the rest of the box will be!!!


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

That Boli RC from 1988 was probably the greatest cigar I've ever smoked in my (short) cigar career. I've never had anything go through such an extended finish and as many flavor changes as that one. Truly amazing.

That 1935 La Palina was an interesting stick...very light and grassy, I thought. Assuming it was much the same, only stronger, when new, I can see how people could smoke six or eight of those a day. What a moment, trying a cigar that my grandfather could've smoked! 

The Davidoffs were all quite interesting...it was the first time I tried one, let alone three at once!  All had a nice floral/herbalness that reminded me of a Monte 4. If my palate wasn't so fried by the end of the night, I probably would've gotten even more out of them!


----------

